# changing a husqvarna sprocket.



## iangoldsmith196 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi.

No problems with stihl sprockets, but how do I get the sprocket off of a husqvarna chainsaw? It's got what I guess is the clutch/chain-brake on top of it. How do I get the brake off and replace the sprocket?

I'm sure it's much easier than it looks.

Cheers.


----------



## hammer0419 (Nov 10, 2007)

Should post this in the saw section.


----------



## pbtree (Nov 11, 2007)

What model saw are you struggling with? Any chance you could post a photo?


----------



## digga (Nov 11, 2007)

if the clutch drum is above the sprocket as it sounds from your description all you need do is take the plug out of the saw put a piston stop in to stop the piston getting to the top of its stroke then undo the nut in the middle of the clutch should be an arrow to say what way to turn( if you don’t have a piston stop have used a piece of rope or starter cord doubled up before but make sure you leave more than enough hanging out last thing you want is to drop it in the pot else you will need to strip the saw down)


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 11, 2007)

*get the pston stop and use a wrench.*

i use an ingersoll 3/8 air impact.


----------



## iangoldsmith196 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Clutch removal.*

Hi.
Yeah, it has the clutch on top of the sprocket. There doesn't seem to be a nut on it, but the clutch has a couple of wedge shaped indents next to the word "off" and looks like it needs a special tool to remove.
Do I need a special tool then?
It's a Husky 350 by the way.
Thanks.
Ian.
P.S. Didn't realise there was Saw forum. Just found it, not that it was that clearly headed.


----------



## digga (Nov 12, 2007)

no you can just tap it round with a screwdriver or your saw spanner


----------



## iangoldsmith196 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Clutch removal.*

Great! Is it a self tightening thread then? Also, what's this about having to stick something in the spark plug hole? Is that necessary and why?
Thanks.
Ian.


----------



## digga (Nov 12, 2007)

was allways taught it its so the piston cant get to the top of its stroke (top of the pot) as u need some resistance to be able to undo the clutch seem to remember its a left hand thread so will tighten itself but u need to tighten it as much as pos before running if that makes sense


----------



## iangoldsmith196 (Nov 12, 2007)

Does it matter what you stick in the socket? Obviously I'm not thinking of poking my finger in etc, just wondered if it has to be of a set thickness or a soft material like wood etc?
Anyway thanks Digga. Good to have someone answer from the South East of England. I'm in the Polegate part of the SE by the way.


----------



## Aaction (Nov 13, 2007)

Turn flywheel til piston is at bottom dead centre, BDC, fill cylinder with oil thru plug hole, insert old spark plug.
This will stop engine turning and allow clutch or nut to be unscrewed.
After installing new sprocket, remove plug, empty oil from cylinder, flush out with fuel.
Fit new plug and start saw. It will blow smoke for a few seconds then clear up.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2007)

iangoldsmith196 said:


> Great! Is it a self tightening thread then? Also, what's this about having to stick something in the spark plug hole? Is that necessary and why?
> Thanks.
> Ian.



You normally don't need a piston stop, a sharp whack with a hammer, on a suitable object (I use a small dull wood chisel) in the recess, will usually do the trick.

The treads are lefthanded, so running the saw helps tighten the clutch up.


----------



## gdn (Nov 13, 2007)

also u can remove recoil on alot of saws and put a spanner on the nut there to hold crank when u undo nut. Pull cord works great, but make sure piston has closed exhaust port (on up stroke) before u start threading it in. I just kept jamming it in there till it fit no more. 

Don't use a car spark plug as a piston stop, even if you cover the end in rubber :blush:


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 16, 2007)

Husqvarna makes clutch removal tools for all of their saws. They are not mandatory to use but they do make the job easier. What model saw are you looking to pull the clutch?


----------

